# First Time in WA, anyone seen these signs anywhere else?



## Shwillam (May 13, 2017)

They seem to be all over WA. Lemme know if you've seem this shit anywhere else


----------



## Coywolf (May 13, 2017)

ive seen those signs but not in Washington. That state seems to be pretty friendly to hitchhiking.

Also, I dont believe there to be any stat e law supporting that sign. It might mean that you at not llowwd to hitch on the actual freeway. Not the ramp.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (May 13, 2017)

I've seen those in Oregon as well. I've heard that you're good as long as you don't walk past the sign but I would imagine it's one of those things where enforcement depends on the individual cop that stops you and whether they've had their donut for the day.


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 13, 2017)

MolotovMocktail said:


> I've seen those in Oregon as well



oregon is legal to hitchhike on just about any highway/freeway, i've done it all my life, you just gotta stay behind the white shoulder line. washington though, i've always heard of people getting fucked with for hitching in washington...


----------



## RovingGale (May 13, 2017)

I've never seen a straight up pictoral sign like that but I've seen a lot of freeway entrances with signs prohibiting pedestrians (and often any other non-motorized method of travel). My understanding is that you'll be fine as long as you don't walk past the sign, but I've never actually tested that out, so your mileage will vary.


----------



## MolotovMocktail (May 13, 2017)

Matt Derrick said:


> oregon is legal to hitchhike on just about any highway/freeway,


You're right, I just realized I saw it in Vancouver, WA and misremembered it as Oregon. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rob Nothing (May 13, 2017)

this state is nice enough that you can basically hitch wherever the f you want until you get your first warning by highway patrol... 

its how it looks... you cant go past the sign.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (May 16, 2017)

east coast every exit has a no non motorized vehicle sign limit. I like it here in Oregon you can walk any highway and hitching is decent. don't thinjk I'll be seeing these signz


----------



## VanScribed Goat (May 23, 2017)

lol, I've never seen one of those before. I lived in WA for a year on the Olympic Peninsula. I hitched multiple times weekly out there and never got hassled!


----------



## duderino (Jun 8, 2017)

I rode past an anti-hitchhiking sign today in eastern Oregon. It said something along the lines of "beware of noxious weeds, don't pick up hitchhikers". I wanted to get a picture, but my phone was buried in my panniers, and I didn't feel like stopping to dig it out.


----------

